#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддизм в странах >  > > >  >  >  Лама Оле Нидал в Молдове

## andykh

23 июня в Кишиневе состоится лекция ламы Оле Нидала. Место проведения Дом Армии, начало в 17-00. 

Карта и немного другой информации - www.buddhism.org.ua/tour2007/md_map.jpg

Контактные телефоны:
(373) 069-293311
(373) 079-669898
(373) 079-632518

----------

